

HCSS: markup for CSS - jgalvez
https://github.com/galvez/hcss

======
fczuardi
Looks interesting and I can dig the main proposition (a better visual way to
write nested css rules), but I am having a hard time trying to find a usecase
for the second feature (the !classname thing).

Overall it looks like something I would give it a try.

